# Anyone remember the band The Tenants?



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Their somewhat big song was "Sheriff"?

They were my first concert, they sounded alot like the Police but it was a good show.

For nostalgia reasons, I'd love to get a cassette of their first record. It's never been available on cd, and I don't have a turntable right now. I have their 2nd and last release on vinyl. 

Terry


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Good band, but got labeled as Police wannabees because of that song.

I used to have that album on cassette, but it got stolen (along with the car it was in).

If you post a note on the "Spirit of CFNY" forum, somebody there might have it or know where to get it...

http://www.spiritofradio.ca/SpiritRadio.asp

BTW, that site is great if you are an 80's music fan who grew up on the original CFNY....


----------



## Onthebus (Mar 26, 2021)

Terry. Are you still there?


----------

